# Adobe Nectar and Ancho Chili BBQ Sauce



## indyadmin1974 (May 24, 2010)

Edit:

Moved to Wiki:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/agave-and-ancho-chili-powder-bbq-sauce-recipe


----------



## keithace (Jun 5, 2010)

i dont see any ancho chili powder in that recipe...hhmmmm...


----------

